# Looks like I found the charter boat



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like I'll be going with the sx2250 to start this charter game. Awesome dry ride and tons of fishing room and storage


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice lookin boat!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes sir! 
Skeeter is my first choice for my future bay boat. Although, now they're giving me a little leeway by ceasing production on the tunnel hull. I may be ok if I can find a used one...
Congrats... I like...


----------



## Dominion (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 10, 2017)

Best of luck looks like an awesome fish catching machine!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 10, 2017)

Holy smokes man!!!!! Fine vessel!!!!! Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!
Are you gonna dock at lazzaretto???


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 10, 2017)

I will be at laz


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice Bay Boat!! Should last a long time.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've always liked those boats .


----------

